# Quả máu, đặc sản trái cây rừng kì lạ của Quảng Ninh



## Vũ Thu Hằng (25/8/18)

Loại trái cây này sở dĩ được gọi là “quả máu” do bên trong loại quả này có màu đỏ tươi và đặc sánh y như máu.

*Quả máu, đặc sản trái cây rừng kì lạ của Quảng Ninh*
Cây quả máu thường mọc hoang tự nhiên trong rừng ở vùng Quảng Ninh. Theo người dân địa phương, trước đó họ cũng không biết tên thật của loài cây này là gì. Sở dĩ sau này gọi như vậy vì bên trong loại quả này có màu đỏ tươi và đặc sánh y như máu.




_Cây quả máu thường mọc hoang tự nhiên trong rừng - Ảnh ytimg._​
Cây quả máu là loại cây dạng thân leo có lá nhỏ dài khoảng 10 - 15cm, có gân lá nổi màu sáng. Lá cây quả máu xanh quanh năm, cây ra hoa, đậu quả từ tháng 2-6 hàng năm và bắt đầu chín từ cuối tháng 6 kéo sang đầu tháng 7. Cây thường cho ra quả sau 3 - 5 năm được trồng.

Quả máu mọc thành chùm, hình bầu dục thuôn về phía cuống. Khi chín hẳn có màu đỏ tươi và khi chín kỹ thì chuyển sang màu tím đen.

Để ăn quả máu thì phải dùng tay bóp nhẹ, nặn, chà xung quanh cho mềm, chuyển màu tím đen rồi mới nặn ra 1 chất dịch như máu đỏ để ăn. Quả có vị chua ngọt rất dễ ăn. Trẻ em rất thích ăn loại quả này. Phụ nữ, nhất là phụ nữ có thai, hoặc sau khi sinh đang cho con bú mà ăn quả máu này bổ máu, da dẻ hồng hào. Còn cánh đàn ông thường dùng quả này để ngâm rượu uống bồi bổ sức khỏe. Rượu ngâm quả máu có màu đỏ rất đẹp và tỏa mùi thơm nhẹ nhàng, dễ uống.

Do số lượng ít, lại được ưa chuộng nên vào mùa, giá bán quả máu khá cao, từ 120-150 ngàn đồng/kg. Giá cao vậy nhưng người dân địa phương cho hay, đôi khi họ cũng không có hàng để bán.

Những năm gần đây, số lượng cây quả máu mọc tự nhiên trong rừng ngày càng khan hiếm. Lý do là cùng với “cơn sốt” khai thác dược liệu tự nhiên trong rừng, cây quả máu cũng bị người dân khai thác mạnh. Người dân thường khai thác thân cây dạng dây leo, chặt thành từng khúc rồi bán cho thương lái Trung Quốc hoặc các đậu nậu thu gom trong nội địa rồi xuất tiểu ngạch sang phía bên kia biên giới.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

